# Stress & anxiety



## newscat

Since it's associated with the IBS or the IBS is associated with it ... I seriously can't tell which came first, the chicken or the egg type thing, I thought I'd ask how you all deal with it.Some of it we cannot avoid.


----------



## BQ

I will move this for you to our Managing Anxiety & Depression Forum where I am sure you will find some info.


----------



## jms1963

With me the anxiety came first. Ever since grade school I have suffered with anxiety. I was a very withdrawn, shy, nervous little girl. I inherited the anxiety gene from my father.My belly woes started soon after. I felt nauseous quite often and had that lump in the throat feeling alot. My parents took me to the doctor and I was diagnosed as having a nervous stomach. At that time (early 70's) you just were told to deal with it and buck up. So that's what I did all thru school ... just learned to deal with it. Finally went to a gastro doctor in my mid 20's, had all the tests and was diagnosed with IBS. I learned by trial and error what my trigger foods were - tried to stay away from them - but took no meds.Fast forward to 1995 - my father passed away when I was 32. I had a very hard time dealing with this - my anxiety worsened to the point that I could barely eat or sleep - I had anxiety attacks at night, migraines, heart palpitations and of course my nervous stomach ... I went to my family doctor and she prescribed Prozac and therapy. I was against any kind of anti-depressant --- why, I don't know. For me this was one of the best things I ever did - of course it doesn't cure anyone of anxiety or IBS, but it does help me get through every day whether it be anxiety or IBS symptoms. I also began exercising more (love to bike ride) and doing yoga. I see a therapist once a month. I have certain "theme songs" that I listen to to sometimes get me thru. (Pat Benetar's Get Nervous is a good one). I have good days and I have bad days -- but doesn't everyone .... Hoping you find a way of dealing --- this forum sure helps !


----------



## humiliated

I picture the little engine that could. Anyone remember that story? It was one of my childhood favorites. I fortunately have had few actual anxiety attacks, and I manage to keep depression under control without meds. I did use meds for a short time about 9 years ago when things got really bad once but got off them as soon as I felt I could cope on my own, I was fortunate enough not to have to try different meds to see which one worked for me the first one helped with just some dosage tweeks.20 years ago I decided I didn't like my condition and I decided to take everything(and I do mean everything)head on, if I was afraid of heights(and I was) I would climb high. I was afraid of people, so I went to our local college and took communications and public speaking. As I took on these types of smaller challenges and succeeded it empowered me. I just kept looking for these ways to keep myself moving forward. I have become very successful, I had a job 9 years ago that didn't put food on the table and pay the bills, during my therapy sessions at that time the Dr's kept asking why don't you change it? or they would point out that I needed to change it because it was the one thing that was at the root of my depression.I DID, I quit my job gave up what security I had with it(it was scary, trust me, I had 2 teens and was a single mom). But I started a new career now I love my job, make plenty of money, and have alot more security. What more could a person ask for?Then the IBS started about, 3 years ago. I start each day thinking about poop and gas. I sometimes go days without eating just because I know that as soon as I do bad things will happen. It's all so obnoxious and uncontrollable. But I keep on smiling, and worrying.The thing I keep doing that is keeping me going right now, I keep looking for a way to control it(unsuccessfully so far). And keep repeating after the little engine that could. "I think I can"


----------



## Janet2324

Hi. I am a 45 year old female who has had depression the majority of my life with anxiety issues occurring every now and again. However, as I am getting older the anxiety has become a good friend that stays with me. I do take medication for my depression/anxiety and I also have medication to take when the anxiety gets really bad. I noticed you mentioned that lump in your throat feeling. What the heck is that and how can I make it go away? It is making me crazy lately. After reading several messages from folks here I am thinking it may be a good idea to get into therapy. Recently,I have been learning how much our guts and our brains are connected. Wouldn't it be nice to disconnect them -- even for a day or two.


----------



## Eowyne

I find that IBS has upped my anxiety level hugely and mostly shows in hypochondriac tendencies. The sytems of IBS are so wide and varied that sometimes I find it hard to beleive it could take me over in the way it has. The pain makes me worry all the time and the flatulence is highly embaressing. Anxiety and depression are also sysmptoms of how unwell it makes me feel.


----------



## Sgeethi012

I would like to say Anxiety wastes your time and energy and weakens you, both mentally and physically. You help no one, and solve no problem by being anxious. Our planet will go on revolving, even if you stop worrying and being anxious.


----------



## Downsman

I think IBS causes anxiety rather than is caused by it. My digestion is the only thing that really stresses me!


----------



## musclepain

Myofascial pain

Today there are millions of people who suffer from too much stress. Stress causes anxiety and anxiety causes health problems that can be debilitating. But there is absolutely no reason why you have to suffer any more.

Myofascial pain says everyone has stress in his life. Its a true fact of life.How we react to that stress can make a world difference, though it can literaly make us healthy and unhealthy. Studies shows that stress and anxiety contribute to atleast 80% of all illnesses that people suffer form today. Millions of peoples are negatively affected by stress related disorders but they don't have to be. There are many ways that you can reduce stress or make stress work for you instead of against you. Read full article at Myofascial pain.


----------



## myjade_84

Stress and anxiety are not entirely different conditions. In many ways, anxiety may be considered long term stress, and long term stress may be a component of an anxiety disorder. Their similarities and relationships are some of the reasons that those that experience any one for a long period of time often experience the other for much longer.


----------

